# Flat or Round bands



## burn (Oct 25, 2010)

I know this is probably like asking 9mm or 45..... or AK v. AR on a gun board

but I am looking at setting up a home made slingshot to then be modified into a slingbow for fishing. I might then make more slingshots (I am a gunsmith by profession and am looking into other hobbies)

and want any and all information I can find on the pros and cons of flat band vs. round band for slingshots.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

go to the bands and tubes subforum http://slingshotforum.com/forum/93-slingshot-bands-and-tubes/

overall- tubes last longer than flat bands. and you will also need to experiment on your own to see what YOU are comfortable with using. take your time reading through it.


----------



## burn (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks... I some how missed that whole subforum..


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Good link by Imperial.

What part of NM you do you live in? I'm in Rio Rancho. Great group of guys and gals on here!

Welcome aboard!


----------



## burn (Oct 25, 2010)

Albuquerque...


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Awesome! if you get to a point where you'd like to get together for a shoot, give me a shout!


----------



## burn (Oct 25, 2010)

Sure will


----------

